# Netgain Warp 9 bearing replacement



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Just order from a local or online bearing house. Find the bearing numbers and just buy replacement bearings. Get good quality bearings. SKF, Timken, and others. But get good ones. 

I replaced mine for my GE motor and my Kaylor Adaptor plate. Not a difficult thing to do.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

If you know the size and have no local bearing supply or really want a good price you can get them on eBay. My local bearing supply charges about 4 times what I can get them for on eBay and I still get the name brand on eBay as well.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

onegreenev said:


> If you know the size and have no local bearing supply or really want a good price you can get them on eBay. My local bearing supply charges about 4 times what I can get them for on eBay and I still get the name brand on eBay as well.


Perfect.

thanks Pete.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Use a proper tool for putting in your bearings. If you do happen to use a socket to put the bearing in be sure it covers the outer race squarely. If you can use a proper tool for putting in the bearing. Here in the US we can borrow tools from the auto parts stores for things like this. Might want to check to see if your local auto parts store might have a bearing installer tool. I remember ruining a good bearing once by using an improper fitting socket that pretty much only hit the center piece and not the outer race. Bearing failed real fast. If you have only a block of wood and hammer you can cool your bearing in the freezer and then have your part ready to go and put it in but be sure your block catches the outer race equally. If you have dry ice to cool the bearing it will be better. Or you can heat the part the bearing is going in as long as there is nothing that can burn.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Are the bearings bad? I've had my motor apart and even after a few years of use the bearings spun smooth so I just left them alone.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

The bearings sound okay but they're covered in oil which suggests to me that they may be leaking so I figured I might as well replace them while I've got the motor apart.

Assuming standard replacement bearings are fine it looks like they're fairly cheap to replace (around $50).


----------

